# Demodetic mange



## tinylvis (Aug 13, 2012)

I have an 8+ year old female chi named Besos who suffers from bouts of mange. She got into stinging nettles on a camping trip last year and developed a staph infection. With her immune system down, she also got whipworm and mange; a trifecta of illness. We got her clear of all that with appropriate treatment. Last spring, she got a little ill and the mange came back. She licks her paws raw and swollen and gets "pimples" on her tummy. We treated her with antibiotics and topicals. Recently, she started licking her paws again and a couple of bumps appeared (after she got a small nick on her tummy). This time, I immediately started giving her chewable vitamin C, blueberries, Salmon oil on her food, kefir and carrots for snacks. Within a couple of days it has cleared up. I also used fresh lemon juice on her paws.

Has anyone else dealt with mange using holistic methods? What has worked best?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think you are on the right track. At the FIRST sign of mange, it is important to get treatment started. It is such a terrible mange. Keep her immune system up with great food and probiotics. Holistic means are great IF they work, other than that western vet medicine.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Darn I was just listing last week on the Martha Stewart radio and doctor who treated Mange and all kinds of bugs on his show. Had lots good idea, ill find out who the doctor was if I can


----------



## tinylvis (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes, she has had several doses of antibiotics over the past year, but I fear those may become less effective if used too often. With this last hint of mange reappearing, I started the regime I listed above and it seems to have helped. I plan to keep her on these foods and the vitamin C to keep her immune system boosted. Poor girl doesn't like the chewable C very much, but she eats it at my insistence. Such a sweet obedient girl in that respect. My male, Pico, likes all the food changes but refuses the vitamin C without apology!

I would appreciate input as to other great immune-boosting foods and supplements as well as holistic topicals like the lemon juice.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How do you know it's mange & not an allergic reaction to something? I didn't know you could get mange from a plant?! I don't know much about mange other than they loose their hair & look sickly.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Demodex mange lives on the dog. Every dog has them. SOME dogs become stressed and their immune system is down, and the mites take over. Most dogs are able to suppress the mites by themselves. This is one reason to make sure you are feeding the best you can afford! I have heard this on Animal Chanel, The humane society in Houston.


----------

